# Can anybody identify this tractor and year?



## Brutalfly (Feb 18, 2014)

I know it is a case but I was wondering what year it was and what make it was?
I am thinking it is a 1951 VAO but I am not sure so I thought I would ask here first.


----------



## Fluid (Nov 28, 2013)

Is there any tags or numbers on the tractor, maybe some more pictures from the frt, sides, back and engine?


----------



## Brutalfly (Feb 18, 2014)

I honestly don't know. 
I am wanting to call about the tractor because I am interested in purchasing it.
I just wanted to figure out what year it was and do some research on it before I called tomorrow.
Here is another pic


----------



## Fluid (Nov 28, 2013)

It looks to be in good shape. Have you tried tractordata.com maybe you can get some info there. I wish I could help you more.


----------

